# Miter saw stands



## Cali love (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys I just bought a hitachi c12rsh miter saw and been lookin for a good stand for it if you guys can tell me which would be best for it would be cool


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

Depends on what you do.

I love the original Ridgid stand, with the "wings" I built for it. I do a lot of smaller jobs and remodels where I setup and take down or move a lot...


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't use a mitre stand. I use a table with folding legs. Gives me something to work on as well as holding the chop saw.

I use individual stands for long lumber.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

I use a Hitachi gavity lift for my DW slide saw.
and I use the dewalt dw723 for my 10"delta, I like the long extentions on the dewalt. But I need the Hitachi to carry the heavy slide saw. Diffrent stands for diffrent uses!


----------



## Cali love (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried the port a mate pm7000 it looks like a pretty nice stand and it seems to have pretty good reviews


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the rolling Ridgid mitre saw stand. It is really nice, but takes up quite a bit of room.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

*Hitachi Saw Stand*



Cali love said:


> Hey guys I just bought a hitachi c12rsh miter saw and been lookin for a good stand for it if you guys can tell me which would be best for it would be cool


I just got mine back in October. Love the saw. Heavy Bastard though!
I got the Hitachi Universal Stand UU610 It works great.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Cali love said:


> Has anyone tried the port a mate pm7000 it looks like a pretty nice stand and it seems to have pretty good reviews


I looked at that one before I bought my DW stand, It seems nice for the Price.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

The only good thinh Ryobi makes is their miter saw stand. It's very well made. The fact that it's cheap is just a bonus.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the ryobi stand as well, good for teh money. the bosch gravity rise is prety nice just about the same as the rigid


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the one I primarily use. I've also got a folding Dewalt stand that works well.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Miter-Saw-Utility-Vehicle/EN/index.htm


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

I modified a Dewalt.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

I like that, Extra table space is always a bonus! I just might have to do something like that.
Is that just sitting on top or is it secured down some how?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

believe it or not the ryobi's book tthat shows how to put it together actually comes with plans as to how to make a surface to set things on on the stand itself

as for the rigid, is it still available, back in the fall we were looking for a better stand than the dewalt ones but nothing was available locally unless you bought a saw which it came with... the hd guys said the rigid had been discontinued and is being redesigned


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i have the delta stand and it's pretty good, but not great. the most annoying thing about it is that the supports sag so depending upon how long a piece of wood you're cutting it might be too high or too low. adjustment of the support height isn't as quick as i'd like.
it's sturdy and moves around well though.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I Have the new "updated" rigid. The ends sag when fully extended. but once re-adjusted they stay. I just keep them fully extended, and have melamine wings. That coupled with the slick spray, and the boards slide flawlessly.


----------



## akrenovate (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had the dewalt stand but have the ridgid now. The ends do sag a lot, Which is no big deal with mdf stock, but a pain with solids. I like the portability and big wheels, but the stand itself is less than perfect. Works ok for me. I didn't like having to take the saw off the dewalt every time I wanted to move it. Oh, the saw is a 10" Bosch slider, so not light.

Edited to add...the Ridgid does have those leg support thingies that slide out of the extension ends. They seem like a good idea but never work right, so I never use them.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

jkonks said:


> I like that, Extra table space is always a bonus! I just might have to do something like that.
> Is that just sitting on top or is it secured down some how?


 Attached to the Dewalt brackets


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the one I use & I love it (photos courtesy of Amazon.com):


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

12' support can slide the saw to middle or an end anywhere I want. By far the best and lightest saw stand I have ever used. Crappy cell phone pic.

Cole


----------

